# Fertility Treatment Employment Policy



## anoushka (Feb 29, 2016)

Does anyone have access to employment policy that covers fertility treatment and how the time for appointments should be treated? Alternatively have you negotiated it with your employer in a particular way. We don't know where to start and my partners boss leaves the organisation tomorrow and suddenly thought it would be useful to put something down in writing between them. please help if you can. Thanks


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

The employment policy at my work (nhs hospital) is just a sentence in the maternity policy saying that time off for fertility treatment is at the line managers discretion.


----------



## Catf2008 (Apr 19, 2014)

My company advised it was down to my manager (I'm in a very small company) we agreed half my appointments would be either holiday or unpaid leave and the other half they would pay me for, I thought this was very fair in my company, husbands company would only give him time off for egg collection as that's the only appointment he has to be there for


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

I work for a local authority and the policy addresses fertility treatment as you must be given the time requested off but as leave/unpaid leave. my boss is fab though and agreed that all my morning scans (which mean im not in until 1pm because of distance) can be taken as paid and I just book off the day of iui as leave.


----------



## anoushka (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you so much for those who posted. Any further posts always welcome. I'm new to the site - is it possible to chat individually with someone?


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Anoushka

Welcome to FF  . You are able to send other members personal messages or go into the chat section of the site and start chatting.

Dory
Xxx


----------



## hopeful846543 (Jul 12, 2014)

At my company IVF is specifically mentioned as part of the policy about hospital appointments and its says you're allowed paid leave for all IVF appointments as you can't chose the date and time of them the same as hospital appointments X


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

my workplace count my treatment as 'long term ongoing medical condition' similar to if someone was diagnosed with a heart condition or a cancer etc.
i think it's rare that you will find a policy that specifically states fertility treatment but most will have procedures on how to deal with long term medical conditions so you should be covered by this.


----------



## jules-m (Dec 12, 2011)

Where I work there is a specific policy that addresses fertility treatment. 10 days paid leave covering up to 3 cycles of ivf

Good luck

Jules


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

I worked for a parenthood charity and they had a good policy for assisted conception.
Got time for all appointments, including 2 days off for collection and transfer. They were also suppirtive about home working up until i got past 12 weeks.


----------

